# RAF propper little beauty February 2014



## shatners (Feb 16, 2014)

A proper lovely site in the middle of the Lincolnshire flatlands that we managed to catch on a nice sunny day.

The view from the top of the water tower is an absolute belter!

I also managed to get bit on the harse hole by a greyhound which some demented old woman lost control of which was nice lol!

Anyway, thanks for looking.... I tried to capture a few of the details of the place as the big stuff has already been captured extremely well by others elsewhere.

Allis with the trusty OMD EM5 and an Olympus 17mm 1.8.

Ta for looking... theres another 20 or so shots on my homepage... was a big site!




















































































































































​


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome. Esp like the 1st shot using the light. Good find


----------



## ashutchy (Feb 17, 2014)

Cracking pics. Very enjoyable.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great report, and awesome pics.


----------



## woodland pixie (Feb 17, 2014)

Wish every military base all over the world was as derelict as this....love the fifth photo with the light streaming through


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes number 5 is fab, great set of pics!
Thanks..


----------



## krela (Feb 17, 2014)

Love this. Nicely captured.


----------



## skankypants (Feb 17, 2014)

Great to see you are back on it shag....top pics.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 17, 2014)

damn that does look a fun place!


----------



## Jonnyhimself (Feb 17, 2014)

looks awesome, some great shots, i wonder how old michelle is now though


----------



## Fenboy (Feb 17, 2014)

Stunning images.....


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow at these shots. Looks a cracking lens that. Love the fence pic with the sun flare.


----------



## shatners (Feb 17, 2014)

skankypants said:


> Great to see you are back on it shag....top pics.



Cheers mate... hopefully catch up with you soon.... been a while!


----------



## DiamondZero (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow some excellent shots here. How long has this place been abondoned?


----------



## King Al (Feb 17, 2014)

Superb pics shatners! Great stuff


----------



## shatners (Feb 18, 2014)

Cheers all... Definitely fell lucky with some lovely light.

Diamond - think it was left in 2012... most of the damage done to the officers accommodation was done by the army carrying out hostage evac exercises blowing holes through walls!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 18, 2014)

best pics ive seen put of here!


----------



## Farmerboy (Feb 18, 2014)

Love the two high shots. Wonder how many people have tried to get the safe out!


----------



## steveT (Apr 16, 2014)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glyn (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow, I hardly recognised it at first! I was stationed there 2005-2008, sad to see the state of it, after only closing in about 2011. Great pics!


----------



## Ace5150 (Apr 26, 2014)

excellent pictures, I especially loved the clarity and crispness of the images.


----------



## upright_ninja (Apr 30, 2014)

Excellent stuff there, sir! Great set of pics and another place added to my ever-growing list. Potentially, this hobby has a lot of travel involved! Worth it though!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Onmyown (May 3, 2014)

Some great pics here. Liked the rooftop view.


----------



## Woofem (May 4, 2014)

spot on this is. lovely crisp shots


----------



## steve2109 (May 8, 2014)

damn the stuff was good, never seen one so clean, looks like you got in as the last soldier locked up !


----------



## HughieD (Aug 7, 2014)

Totally stunning shots....


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 10, 2014)

very nice indeed


----------



## Thechud (Aug 21, 2014)

Some great pics there. Well done!!


----------

